# Installing interior speakers?!?!?



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

What up,

Today i installed my head unit! and tomorrow i am going to do the interior speakers! They are rockford fosgates. alright my question is...the stock wires have a white plug thing on them that plugs to the stock speakers and i'm not sure where to hook up the wires that came with the speakers i bought?!?!? do i just cut the plug thing off the stock wires and connect the wires that came with the speakers to the stock wire? or do i have to do something else???? i am not sure help me out


thanx


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

just to let you know... im sure they will move this to the audio section.

but here is your answer. You can do one of 2 things. Either cut the connector off and wire the leads directly to the speaker terminals (with terminal connectors) or you can buy factory harness clips from places like best buy and stuff. It will have the mate to the connector in the door and 2 loose wires. wire them up with terminal connectors to the speaker and plug the connector together. hope that helps.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

alright well i was thinking of cutting the white connectors off the stock wires then twisting the stock wires to the wires that came with the speakers then hooking up the terminal connectors on the wires to the speaker??? will this work

the reason i wanna do it like this is because the wires that came with the speakers already have terminal connectors for the speakers?!?!?!


thanx


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Use a butt splice connector on each wire and you should be fine.The red one's are probably the right size.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

lol i have no clue what a butt splice connectors are.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Onewheelup11 said:


> *Installing interior speakers?!?!?*


As opposed to installing exterior speakers?!?!?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Onewheelup11 said:


> *lol i have no clue what a butt splice connectors are. *


Hehehe...you said "butt"... uh... huhuhuhuh... eheheheh... hehehe... Uh...bunghole!!!! "butt splice" hehehehehe!


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

lol you got jokes huh....i know of the "butt" i get alot of....but not sure of the connecter butt thing he was talkin bout


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

They are a small metal casing that is surrounded by a plastic sleeve. They come in red, blue, and yellow depending on the gauge of wire used. You put the ends ot the two wires you want to connect into each side of it and crimp it down to force the casing together crushing the wires and make a permanent connection. Used by many stereo intall shops. You can get them at any auto parts store, Radio Shack, or auto parts section in K-Mart, Walmarts, Meijer, etc.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

Aight thanx for the help i install it today, and it knocks!!!!


----------



## zakezuke (Mar 22, 2003)

Externaly mounted speakers are the prefered instalation for those people who want a pimpin automobile, but don't want the downside of listening to that garish music inside their automobile. With the correct crossovers and a good set of subs, you can make the outside of your auto go boom boom while listening to a Brahms concerto on the inside.


----------

